# HCigar's VT250 (DNA 250) - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (28/12/16)

This is one sexy beast of a mod. Surprisingly compact for a triple battery device.






http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/12/16)

Drooling...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (28/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Drooling...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



She is a stunner


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

Very good looking mod @Sir Vape !!


----------

